# S and L Aquatics web page



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Scott,

Tips to get your business booming here:
1) Work on getting more information out and becoming part of the community.
2) Get the site working 100% before mass advertising.
3) Don't make yourself look like a spammer. When you are brand new on a forum and only have a post count of 2, at least one of which is an ad for your store, it looks spammy.
4) Get an email address tied to your domain. Speaking for myself, I have a hard time trusting any vendor who has a site and doesn't have email addresses at that domain.

[email protected] looks much better than [email protected].


----------

